# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  العناية الالهية تنقذ الصحفي والاستاذ معاوية الجاك .. الف حمدلله علي السلامة ..

## سيدو

*


الف الف حمدلله علي السلامة 









صاحب عمود توقيع رياضي في صحيفة الزعيم


*

----------


## سيدو

*
تعرض الصحفي معاوية الجاك إلى حادث حركة مروع عند السادسة من صباح أمس في صينية الأزهري الخرطوم عندما كان في طريقه إلى الميناء البري لوداع أحد أقربائه وكان الجاك يقود سيارته مسرعاً نحو الميناء البري وفجأة اصطدم بصينية الازهري الذي لم يكن منتبهاً لها لعدم وضوح الرؤية في ذلك الوقت والظلام الدامس الذي يسكن تلك المنطقة لترتفع عربته في الهواء وتعود لتصطدم بالارض ونتج عن ذلك سقوط الماكينة وتهشم العربة بالكامل مع إصابات طفيفة استدعت نقله إلى حوادث الخرطوم وإجراء الفحوصات الطبية اللازمة التي أكدت سلامته وعدم تعرضه لإصابات بالغة.. أجر وعافية يا معاوية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حمدلله على سلامته قدر ولطف
ياريت يتم الاهتمام بالصينية دي 
ده تقريبا الحادث الاربعين من العيد بس
*

----------


## musab aljak

*حمد الله على سلامة الاستاذ معاوية


*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الف حمد الله علي السلامه يااستاذ
والجاتك في مالك سامحتك وقدر ولطف
*

----------


## سيدو

*مشكور ين شباب علي المرور الطيب والجميل

وربنا اسلم جميع كتاب بلادي يارب
*

----------


## الجامرابي

*حمدا لله على السلامة
*

----------


## ابتسام الحاج

*الف سلامه للاستاذ الرائع معاويه الجاك
وكفاره ليك ان شاءالله
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الف حمدلله على السلامة 
*

----------


## ود من الله

*حمدلله على سلامته قدر ولطف
*

----------


## عادل النور

*الف كفارةوسلامةسيف المريخ ومرعب الصفراب معاويةالجاك
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الف حمداً لله على السلامة للاستاذ معاوية الجاك ..
واجر وعافية ان شاء الله ..
*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*حمد الله على السلامة
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*الف حمد الله ع السلامة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الف حمد لله علي السلامة استاذ معاوية 

شكرا سيدو علي الخبر 
*

----------


## jafaros

*حمدا لله علي سلامة الاستاذ معاوية 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*قدر ولطف
الف حمداً لله على سلامة الرائع معاوية الجاك
*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي
 الف حمداً لله على السلامة للاستاذ معاوية الجاك ..
واجر وعافية ان شاء الله ..
*

----------


## Red Arena

*الف حمد لله على السلامه اخى معاويه
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

حمدلله على سلامته قدر ولطف
ياريت يتم الاهتمام بالصينية دي 
ده تقريبا الحادث الاربعين من العيد بس



حمد لله على السلامة واجر وعافية

الاخ مريخابي كسلاوي كلامك عين الحقيقة وللاسف الشديد في السودان الاهمال وارد في كل مرافق الدولة الا الممرات والشوارع التي تمر بها عربة الرئيس ورأس الدولة فيتم الاهتمام بها اما ان كانت هذه الصينية يمر بها موكب الرئيس او المسئولين فان المصيبة تكون اعظم .
ولله درك يا سودان 
 
*

----------


## ميرغنى تاج السر

*الف سلامه
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*الف سلامه
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*الف حمد الله علي السلامة يا معاوية قدر ولطف
*

----------


## الحارث

*الف حمد الله عالسلامــــــــــــــة
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*الف مليون سلامة 
الجمد لله والشكر لله 
قدر ولطف
*

----------


## مرهف

*الف الف الف حمداً لله علي السلامة
دقر ياعين 
الحمد لله ربنا لطف وهذه هي ارادة المولي
...

*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*حمد الله علي السلامة استاذ معاوية
*

----------


## Deimos

*ألف حمد الله علي سلامة الأستاذ معاوية الجاك ونسأل الله عز وجل أن يمن عليه بالشفاء العاجل  ...

*

----------


## hamdi73

*الحمد لله على السلامة .

*

----------


## ابوعبير

*الف حمد الله علي السلامه
*

----------

